# Wierd Domain Symbols?



## removed1219b (Jul 25, 2005)

Wierd domain symbols? Such as whatever!.com
Is that possible? If so, can someone explane/know how this works?


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think it is possible...at least I've never seen one like that. 

All addresses are first passed through ICANN (Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers) and they decide whether the address is legit or not (I don't think it would pass).


----------



## removed1219b (Jul 25, 2005)

How's this site? :grin: 
http://www.belizenic.bz/


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

but it doesn't have an ! or another such symbol

edit: well I see now, I guess it is possible, and now we know how :smooch:


----------



## Neverwinter (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah but who wants to pay $99 a year for a domain that no one is going to think to visit? I doubt symbol domains are recognised by ICANN.

Oh, and what the hell is .bz?


----------

